# Homegrown Feeders



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been "breeding" swordtails in my 25 gal for nearly a year and I find that since the parents dont look after the fry not many of them tend to survive. Originally i had another tank to keep the babies in but i find that 3 tanks is too much upkeep for me. I was wondering if anyone else uses other fish to breed feeders for their large cichlids (for my JD, O, and polypterus mainly).

I dont mind getting rid of my swords and 3 guppies if you guys have another solution with a higher success rate. Thanks in advance.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i use cons


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

irondan said:


> i use cons


+1 - just use a 20 long, and you're good to go


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

can you give me any basic info on con breeding (ill do my own research too, don't worry). Anything you found out first hand or wtv. Like how often they breed, fry growth rate etc.

Also does anyone else have any other fish they use?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Add fish, add water, babies!

They breed once every 3-4 weeks, let mom and dad stay with them, after 3-5 days of free swimming start feeding baby brine shrimp / crushed flakes.


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

after doing a few hours research, i read a few places that the dorsal fin on the cons could possibly damage your predatory fish..any comments on tht?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

If you feed them as feeders when they're young (the fry) then you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

I haven't heard about the dorsals causing damage...and I've used cons often. They don't have spines, as far as I know, like some fish types. I tend to grow them out to about 0.25" (maybe a bit smaller). They're still little tykes. My fish range from 4" to 10", so depending on the size of the fish determines the size of the feeder (JDs have huge mouths!).

I use platys as well.


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

ok i would probably use cons from .25" - 1" in length. How long would it take to reach around that size?

Also toume,what technique do you use in breeding your platy's? Do you just let nature take its course or do you use a breeder box, fry tank, etc. At one point I was using a fry tank which my brother looked after but he no longer wanted to so I was forced to get rid of the tank. SO now any swordtail or guppy fry are just the one or two that survive in the main tank each spawn. Not very productive...


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I use my labs as feeders.


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yesterday i bought a black and pink pair of cons. What i was told was the male is black and the supposed female is pink. Right now they're in my 25 gal with my swords. Right now the only interaction between them is the "male" chasing the "female" for a second or two then going back to do his own thing. 
How will i know when they decide to pair up and how long does it take based on your experiences?


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

It will vary...but you will know when you see this...








then...









I gave up my cons to a buddy and the next week he had fry. But they were a mated pair and spawned many times before. Didn't take em long to make a new home.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I picked up a proven pair of cons last Saturday and as of today I have eggs. lol, only took them three days to settle in and get down to business.

Since this is somewhat relevant to the original post, how long does it take eggs to hatch? To become free swimming?


----------



## electriccichlid (Jul 26, 2011)

i also had a pair from a friend take quickly to their new home less than three days i had eggs scooped them out though dont want them agressive as i add other fish


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

thats what i keep hearing from everyone. In my case me male just keeps chasing my female and nipping at her tail. This is the behaviour i see when my other cichlids are having territory disputes so I'm wondering if they just aren't "attracted" eachother at all...


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> +1 - just use a 20 long, and you're good to go


Yep, that's what I would say too. I know the recommended size tank for a female and male is a 29, but a 20 long has the exact same footprint, it's just a bit lower, and cons very rarely swim a foot above the substrate.

And feeders, tiger barbs love cons! I wait till they are at least with their parents a week, maybe 2. Then let them fend for themselves against the barbs!


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

just an update. My cons laid there first eggs today! I got lucky enough to see it happen. pretty cool.
Any suggestions or info on the next steps?


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

babarian16 said:


> just an update. My cons laid there first eggs today! I got lucky enough to see it happen. pretty cool.
> Any suggestions or info on the next steps?


Congrats :thumb: I was so happy when my pair first laid eggs. Be prepared to watch how well the parents tend to the fry!

It takes anywhere from 3-5 days for the eggs to hatch, and then 3-5 another until the wrigglers become free swimming. If you want them to grow faster, I'd suggest either feeding them baby brine shrimp or Hikari First Bites. Good luck.


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ya right now the female doesn't let anyone near the pot, not even the male. And he chases the rest of the fish away to. I have a good 150 eggs if not more. I planned on feeding them micro worms..is that ok for them too?


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

babarian16 said:


> Ya right now the female doesn't let anyone near the pot, not even the male. And he chases the rest of the fish away to. I have a good 150 eggs if not more. I planned on feeding them micro worms..is that ok for them too?


Yea, it's normal for the female to be very protective of her eggs. In the beginning, my female wouldn't even let my male eat anywhere near the eggs. To feed them, either crush up flakes or have something small enough that the fry can eat; almost like a powder. You might want to get a turkey baster if you leave them with their parents, to target feed. But if they have their own tank, you really don't need one.


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ya i had ground up flake food from when i had livebearer fry. Won't i have to target feed with the flakes more than the micro worms tho? At least the micro worms swim around in the water...


----------

